# DYL & MIC



## tech/a (5 July 2005)

Been enjoying these 2 of late.

Nice breakouts and some good news .


----------



## RichKid (5 July 2005)

tech/a said:
			
		

> Been enjoying these 2 of late.
> 
> Nice breakouts and some good news .




Thread on MIC:
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=307&highlight=mic

DYL: Nice chart, worth posting in the breakouts thread imo unless there is a longer term study on your mind. Uranium stocks may be running together again.


----------



## krisbarry (29 August 2005)

Director Dumpin' 17 Million DYL ordinary shares, now that's got to hurt!  Watch for the sharp share price sell off on open, Mon 29/8


----------



## tech/a (29 August 2005)

Id forgotten about these 
DYL out on the 13/07 for +
MIC 15/07 For -

Strangely Ive often noticed that after big director sell offs more often than not the share goes the other way.

Doesnt put a lot of confidence in you about the stock does it!


----------



## TheProphet (29 August 2005)

Whats the J.D. with DYL today?


----------



## Buda (7 September 2005)

The chart is hotting up for some action bounced of support twice multiple ema are converging volatility has dropped off... i thinnk we have a rocket here  MACD also turning up


----------



## tech/a (8 September 2005)

Buda.

Cant share your your enthusiasm.
M/A,s converge when stocks plateau.
Bouncing off support is only minor support --- means little.
MACD is again a lagging indicator and only reflects the lack of enthusiasm in this stock.
Volatility decrease is another lack lusture indicator.

I'll suggest that rather than exploding I think from what the chart tells me that this is going to range.

Still show another analyst the chart who's bearish and he will find analysis to support his veiw.

Dont you love the subjectivity of Tech analysis!


----------



## Buda (8 September 2005)

T/A  I understand what you are saying,  and yes you're right it all depends on which angle we are looking from... I believe DYL is a .60 stock  at current uranium prices.....Now tell me how can u be bearish about a stock which has just started its run..... with solid support at .10... Just have a look at its trend line. It's in perfect condition with some trading noise.


----------



## tech/a (8 September 2005)

Just my opinion.
Semi log scale makes the trend prettier than it is!

I love smoke and mirrors!


----------



## Buda (8 September 2005)

Lets not forget some fundamentals here...  DYL has US$500 million uranium in ground at current prices. With AUS gov behind NT  uranium mine applications 5 mines will be in operation within next ten years DYL is just about to complete JORC and hence move onto its studies..Today head geologist bought up 15 million options thats got to say something... : )       

:ald:  :ald:


----------



## RichKid (8 September 2005)

Buda said:
			
		

> Lets not forget some fundamentals here...  DYL has US$500 million uranium in ground at current prices. With AUS gov behind NT  uranium mine applications 5 mines will be in operation within next ten years DYL is just about to complete JORC and hence move onto its studies..Today head geologist bought up 15 million options thats got to say something... : )
> 
> :ald:  :ald:




I guess the issue is the U is still in the ground, the mines are not DYL's yet and they are not running yet either. Where will the U price be when it's time to sell the stuff? The options are deep in the money already, basically freebies imo. Basically trending down, optimistically we could call it a bullish wedge. I think 9c or thereabouts is the safest trade you can get, assuming it holds at that level. If that level fails it's quite a drop down. This is not to say DYL hasn't got good prospects but the question is how should it be valued now and how should it be traded? It is speculative.

Where did you buy in Buda, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## tech/a (9 September 2005)

Buda said:
			
		

> Lets not forget some fundamentals here...  DYL has US$500 million uranium in ground at current prices. With AUS gov behind NT  uranium mine applications 5 mines will be in operation within next ten years DYL is just about to complete JORC and hence move onto its studies..Today head geologist bought up 15 million options thats got to say something... : )
> 
> :ald:  :ald:




Hmmm couldnt find that but did find this!
Where did you get that info about the geologist?
Director sells geologist buys--hmmm.


----------



## Buda (14 September 2005)




----------



## Buda (15 September 2005)

http://www.abc.net.au/central/stories/m1030075.ram


----------



## tarnor (15 September 2005)

I was going to give this a tickle until the director dumped every share he had!!!! barely affected the sp at all... why would a director dump just after drilling when the lab is analysing results? 
i didn't have the balls hope it goes off for ya's,


----------



## Buda (15 September 2005)

so he can buy his options.


----------



## tech/a (15 September 2005)

Tarnor.

*Thats a really strange thing.*
I did a lot of reseach into Inside Tradings alerts on director buying and selling.
They make a big deal of those which do take off or crash after Director buying and selling,as you would expect as thats the edge they want you to buy.
So I bought.

I also got past reports and diligently looked back 8 mths.
Amazingly taken as a whole more stocks rose when directors *SOLD* than fell---particularly if large parcels were sold.
More amazingly more stocks *FELL* when directors bought.
Now that blew me away.
Sort of a contrarian thing---but got me beat---certainly not something Inside Trader make known,dont get me wrong they supply some great stuff and I'm a happy client.

But sure some do go as planned but the numbers out weigh the obvious and as they show some results are spectacular.I didnt go down the track to see if by cutting losses and letting profitable trades run that youd return a net positive expectancy.


----------



## tarnor (15 September 2005)

heh yeah funny you mentioned inside trader, i had alook at them also , my free account didn't expire which was nice an educational for me for awhile..

it was interesting that alot of examples they used were when the market was really bearish a few years back, but when i look at thier recommendations over the last year i had the same conclusion as you..

a few years back when i started trading the speccies were very much driven by announcements.... then ravaged by daytraders then they would go into long downtrends untill the next news.. i know this still happens just making terrible generalisation

in the last year or more with the bull everything been uptrending(another terrible generalisation), this is why i think directors will take thier shares off the table thinking its got to end soon just like any normal punter and it might continue to go up as they themselves wrestle with the bull and not thier inside information...  so hence its not really directing the sp..

would a director buying into thier own biotech company now make much of a difference probably not with the way bio's are atm. ems released not long ago that they would have revenue of 50m next year and thier sp has gone down, thier just not in favour no matter how good thier ann are.. so in my extremely humble opinion directors statements don't dictate all that much most of the time

i think inside trader have thier blinkers on when they push the insider theme thiers other reasons for buying and selling

say with a stock like bqt consistent buying over along period of time by one director in particular. small parcels but regular buying. sp hasn't done anything to spectacular but to me it seems like he's trying to prop up the sp. send a message to the punters that all is still okay even though all these alleged fantastic deals don't surface... somewhere in the bqt story it looked to me like they were tryna keep the sp up to get oppies over the line.. 

Another reason i'm guessing is if you want to do the right thing by your shareholders it might be better to take your shares off the table in a solid bull so your not going to freak your holders. sort of a way of being responsible by not tryna play your own company and your holders for your own pocket..

which leads me to companies that do rape thier holders like Niko and the rtm story where he announces new uranium discovery dumps his whole holding then resigns... not long after an announcement comes out how they don't actually have the license to drill lol!

so here we have dyl the guy dumps his whole holding buys back some oppies (thx for that i missed him buying oppies) 

now i'm still not convinced, what he brought back wasn't that many, it just looks like he playing around to much in his own company at a really dodgey time. it fits into my concern over director selling category.. I hope it flys for anyone who holds probably will since i don't hold any 

please, please don't take any of the above as fact its just pure speculation on my part ...i'm just playing in the stock market at the moment and haven't read to much stuff.. directors notice is a great topic though... i'm sure others must have researched it


----------



## Buda (30 September 2005)

Meanwhile, dealers said uranium hopeful Deep Yellow jumped 5.57 pct on heavy trading following investors focusing on new exploration work..


----------



## Buda (10 October 2005)

LAST CHANCE  BEFORE U BE


----------



## Kauri (15 November 2005)

1511/05*
NAPPERBY DRILLING DATA DISCREPANCY ​*[font=Arial,Arial]The Directors wish to advise that the resource calculations undertaken by Mineral Resource evaluation specialists, Hellman and Schofield on the assays from the recent drilling at Napperby are vastly different to those previously reported based on the information supplied by Paladin Resources Ltd, which in turn based its information on that gathered from 3 different drilling campaigns and a Pre-Feasibility Study carried out by Uranerz during its substantial evaluation of the project in the period 1977 to 1981. 

The Directors, company employees, consultants and contractors that have been involved in Deep Yellow’s exploration programme aimed at verifying about 4,000t of the reported 6,000t of U[/font][font=Arial,Arial]3[/font][font=Arial,Arial]O[/font][font=Arial,Arial]8 [/font][font=Arial,Arial]resources to a JORC (1999, 2000) Code reporting status are at a loss at this stage to explain this quantum discrepancy. 

The full evaluation of the geochemical analyses was only completed yesterday (14 November) and the directors have had insufficient time to evaluate sources of possible error. To resolve this issue all facets of Deep Yellow’s work are being audited. 

  
[/font]


----------



## tarnor (15 November 2005)

Yikes hope no one was still in... that chart really should go into the insider trading thread.. classical example...


----------



## RichKid (15 November 2005)

Kauri said:
			
		

> 1511/05
> NAPPERBY DRILLING DATA DISCREPANCY
> ....
> ....
> The full evaluation of the geochemical analyses was only completed yesterday (14 November)[/color] and the directors have had insufficient time to evaluate sources of possible error. To resolve this issue all facets of Deep Yellow’s work are being audited.




DYL: 
Emm, haven't really been following the fundamentals of this. Chart suggests 10 or thereabouts may provide some support. Any idea what the valuation should be, broker reports?

We're all hostage to the next annct it appears. Wonder what they will 
come up with. It is a speccy.


----------



## Kauri (15 November 2005)

RichKid said:
			
		

> DYL:
> Emm, haven't really been following the fundamentals of this. Chart suggests 10 or thereabouts may provide some support. Any idea what the valuation should be, broker reports?
> 
> We're all hostage to the next annct it appears. Wonder what they will
> come up with. It is a speccy.




   They stil have $2.5 mill in the bank but have cancelled an spp that was raising $8 million as they have just aquired several new tenements and the SPP funds were to be for exploring these, as well as advancing Napperby. Napperby was to be their company maker so unless they can pull it out of the fire the road ahead may be a bit rocky. By the time they get it sorted out the punters may have taken a shine to another U hopefull elsewhere.


----------



## bailej03 (17 November 2005)

Doesn't look good at all.

I always thought they were overpriced by the market relative to many of the peers, some with U resources. Looking at the announcement's it doesn't seem as though it was a con job and management where genuinely shocked. Would have been funny/shocking if this news came out after the SPP. So let's hope for anybody involved that it was a lab stuff up and you can all get out ok if you want. If this turns out to be the truth though, DYL is going to be hit hard, I'd expect at least 50% down... some good trading opportunities await if this is the case.


----------



## Buda (22 November 2005)

It looks like a publicity event drawing more atttention to the stock. PDN would not become a major share holder if thats the case... 3 drilling campaigns previuosly showed the potential of the project with more uranium plays in at the moment one would expect such tactics.


----------



## Buda (22 November 2005)

Plus there is huge amount of potential in arunta. We saw PDN rise from 0.01 to 2.70 so anything is posiible with gov backing.

When uranium prices reach all time highs DYL will be there to cash in... the buying frenzy for DYL hasnt even started. I applied for the spp and have a great belief in the company.


----------

